
Bogle–Chandler Case - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogle–Chandler_case
======
ZeroGravitas
Fascinating, reminded me of:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Nyos_disaster](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Nyos_disaster)

